# due mesi con possibilità di proroghe



## enrietta

Si parla di contratti di lavoro: 
Contratto iniziale a tempo determinato 
*di 2 mesi con possibilità di* *proroghe*.
Merci.


----------



## Duncan#21

enrietta said:


> Si parla di contratti di lavoro:
> Contratto iniziale a tempo determinato
> *di 2 mesi con possibilità di* *proroghe*.
> Merci.


de 2 mois avec chances de prorogations.


----------



## enrietta

Grazie mille, Duncan#21.


----------



## matoupaschat

Direi piuttosto "deux mois avec possibilité de prolongation" .
Ma devi aspettare Corsicum : è il campionissimo della ricerca in internet .
Ciao enrietta .


----------



## enrietta

Ah sì?  Allora, aspetterò pazientemente...
Intanto, "archivio" la tua interessante alternativa (non si sa mai)!
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> Direi piuttosto "deux mois avec possibilité de prolongation" .
> Ma devi aspettare Corsicum : è il campionissimo della ricerca in internet .
> Ciao enrietta .


Merci…mais je n’ai pas le choix compte tenu du nombre d’erreurs que je fais !
Il me semble que pour un contrat de travail on peut dire indifféremment :
_« deux mois avec possibilité de prolongation__»_
_« deux mois avec possibilité de prorogation__»_
_« deux mois avec possibilité de prolonger la durée»_


----------



## enrietta

Grazie, Corsicum! ovvero il "Deus ex machina" di questo forum! 
Che dire? a me  queste soluzioni sembrano tutte plausibili!! 
Grazie ancora e alla prossima!


----------

